# Big Stripers, Part Two!



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Looks like "the pros" will be invading Yankee waters in search of cow bass. The American Striper Association (ASA) will be staging tournaments out of Quincy, MA on August 16-17 and Old Saybrook, CT September 27-28. Check out www.fishasa.com for details. These guys are only allowed to weigh in one striper per day, so they will definitely be hunting for the super cows reported in New England waters. ASA returns to New Jersey for a tournament out of the South Jersey Marina November 1-2. Recent ASA results for the Snug Harbor Penn Reels June Moon Madness Tournament (Port Judith, RI), held back on June 7-8, featured a winning striper of 46.52 lbs, followed by 44.72 and 42.19 lb fish. These guys play hard ball -- as a matter of fact, retired Yankee catcher John Ellis landed the winning fish on the Shur-Bet.

Although these are boat tournaments, the Fall Surf Tournaments are not that far off. I think I'll be soaking alot of bunker and eels off the "T"- Jetty this Fall, hoping for a "fish of a lifetime!"


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info Jake I miss that one.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

That's OK, you're allowed to miss an occassional news release -- just don't make it a habit! It'll be nice to see what the "pros" land up there with all those cows coming out recently. I read in one story on the web site where they were chunking with porgies -- guess it beats paying for chum. I guess you could liveline a porgy same as a spot (except I think porgies have a nine inch minimum size.) You need one hungry striper to scarf down a morsel like that!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake



the Minimum length: 10 inches for progies and I was going to try to sneek up there on the final day but the backout took care of this weekend plans.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Looks like were BOTH gonna need a great Fall Blitz! I think this has been the single most fishless year of my life since I turned twelve years old and could fish on my own.

Just keep thinking Montauk... Montauk... Montauk.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake 

I just got back from a slow day at the shore and Montauk is looking better and better all the time.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

As I reported on the open board the weekend turn out to be good Saturday was slow, but I was able to get out in the evening before dark and was able to land 5 Blues and got out Sunday morning and was able to land 2 more the biggest being 11#, but still no Stripers although my boating buddy last friday night boated 31 of them.


----------

